# Free time photoshooting GTR34 & 35



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Feel free and had my own photoshooting with Dummy JAP plate on it....  wish u guys enjoy it....cheers...


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is Darkchild's 34GTR? Im hoping I haven't got the username wrong! Very nice!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

great pics!

that r34 for me is perfection!!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Kadir said:


> That is Darkchild's 34GTR? Im hoping I haven't got the username wrong! Very nice!


Nope...  darkchild was one of my friend too, both of us from m'sia as well...


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I love the alloys ion the 35! Great choice


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very similar cars! I think then Darkchild had carbon fibre side skirts and rear spats?! Or maybe I am just losing the plot LOL!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

what 35...oh yeah I just noticed it ..


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

sweet pics mate


----------



## riga121280 (May 24, 2009)

cleethorpes said:


> what 35...oh yeah I just noticed it ..


Damn every r35 disappears in front of such kind of true gtr's (32/33/34)!!!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

This R34 GTR ist one of the best out there.....the R35 GTR isn´t bad too......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## callumw (Nov 4, 2003)

As much as I'm a fan of white R34's ... that 35 looks mean as hell


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for everyones' comment....cheers..


----------



## Speedycarsales (Oct 3, 2010)

i love those BBS


----------

